# ***Official SOTM Voting, June 2009***



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

SOTM​June 2009, Signature Of The Month​

Time for the votes, the winer of this months SOTM will recieve 500,000 VBookie points, second place 150,000, third place 50,000. We had some great entries this month with the regulars like myself, DP and chuck8807, this month also saw the return of Kyronicle and Composure as well as the debut of Micheal Carson. 

Make sure to vote for your favorite an as always NO VOTING FOR YOURSELF

Here are your entries.

Composure










Toxic










DP










Michael Carson










chuck8807










Kyronicle


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

They all looked great but I thought chuck8807 looked awesome!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Great sigs everyone, very impressive.

Composure has my vote, sick sig.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

I hate voted for these! They all are really good.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

DP gets my vote, definatly one of his best ever.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I had to go with Kryonicle on this one. The lighting on that is nice.

And thanks Toxic.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks for the votes! =) I voted for Composures. Great work and good luck everyone.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Man, hard decision. Those were all awesome!


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

All of em are good gents, but went with Kryonicle, keep up the good work everyone.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

was close between khronicle and D.P, i went with khronicle in teh end, the lighing is just amazing


----------



## Ben (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm going to go with Kryonicle too, just really impressive! Great work everyone though.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

All of the sigs were amazing. Well done guys! :thumb02: I wouldn't mind having some of those sigs myself! It was hard voting, out of those six fantastic sigs, but I was absolutely blown away with Composure's attempt.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks like its a race between Composure and Kryonicle. Funny it's the two returning artists. :thumb02:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Congrats Kryonicle! You and Composure were head to head from the beginning.

Everyone else...was raped.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Oh you know that is one of your fantasies anyway...


Those were all great sigs though and I would be proud to sport any of them.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks D.P, thanks guys!  Was very close between me and Composure, all great sigs. Lookin forward to Julys


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Damn right, I can't wait for July's either. I'm sure everyone is gonna bring their A game again.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Damn, I needs me some redemption come July.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Come July, I'll be ready with improved skillz!

Good job, Kryonicle.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Damn, I needs me some redemption come July.


Don't worry, I still want you to have my baby.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

SWEET!!!!!, I guess winning the SOTM is just a consolation prize for Kryonicle!! I get DarkWraith's baby!!!!!!


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Toxic said:


> SWEET!!!!!, I guess winning the SOTM is just a consolation prize for Kryonicle!! I get DarkWraith's baby!!!!!!


Damn straight! :thumbsup:


well..maybe straight isn't the word for the way this thread is going...


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I'll buy someones baby for 500,000 credits !

p.s cheers for the donation Toxic!


----------

